# What speed of screw gun to get?



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm buying a new strip gun tomorrow in the form of a Hilti, problem is, I'm not sure if I should get a 4500 or a 2500 as all I have ever had is a 3300.

What do you guys think?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Checkers said:


> I'm buying a new strip gun tomorrow in the form of a Hilti, problem is, I'm not sure if I should get a 4500 or a 2500 as all I have ever had is a 3300.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Get 4500 the triggers are variable speed so if your going into to 14 or 16 ga use less speed...but into wood wide open....if you get the lower rpm gun you dont have as much versity...trust me:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm the opposite of smisner on this one, I like the 2500 guns, but only because I can use them to drive long suckers more easily. I don't care for high rpm guns (although if you're doing a lot of steel, speed is the way to go....) The slower guns have more torque.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Get 4500 the triggers are variable speed so if your going into to 14 or 16 ga use less speed...but into wood wide open....if you get the lower rpm gun you dont have as much versity...trust me:thumbsup:


:thumbup:I hate the slower guns /had a 2500 one time,but when your main focus is driving screws all day-- 4000 or more for rpms is a must!!!


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm with Smizner. 4500 is a good choice more universal.


----------

